

Twitter Business Model and the End of Freemium - tomordonez
http://www.tomordonez.com/blog/2014/07/06/twitter-business-model-and-the-end-of-freemium/

======
cordite
Considerable link bait.

But their costs aren't just servers and such. They have loads of staff-even to
the point of some claiming Twitter is hoarding the smart and talented folk
from making competitors and such.

Didn't they also have a big IPO to fall back on while they figure out their
new scale?

\---

Personally, I would never pay $50 a year for something I only add to 3-5 times
a month, and view once every other day. Though @steveklabnik would probably
have a different valuation of his twitter usage and experience.

------
pedalpete
I don't see the connection between "Twitter had a net loss" to "Twitter is
going to start charging for accounts". They managed $250 million last quarter
without charging users directly. Charging users directly is could be a very
threatening thing to their business. Would they take that risk to increase
revenues by 30% when they could optimize and current revenue streams and
introduce other revenue streams which have a much lower risk than charging
users directly?

------
dk8996
This post is not only badly formatted but also way off. Twitter, like
Facebook, has a gold mine of data that they haven't started monetizing. Not
only do they know good amount of personal data based on your profile, who you
follow, what you tweet but also where you go on the web (those share buttons
"call back to Twitter"). All of this data is very powerful and is basically a
gold mine wait to be sold/packaged.

------
volaski
The link bait title drew me in but the content is just a poorly written
rambling that i don't even understand. What do you even mean when you say
"Freemium"?

------
Grue3
The moment Twitter starts charging users, everyone will jump ship. Then it's
just network effect in action: less users -> less incentive to stay (and pay
money).

------
huu
Is this factual? Or just conjecture? I can't tell from the content of the post
itself, but a quick Google search revealed nothing.

------
shard972
I don't user twitter, what is it about?

